# Cherry Roller Bits



## 3Beasties (3 April 2009)

What type of horse would a Cherry Roller suit?  What does the bit do? Any thoughts on them, Good or bad?


----------



## gg68 (4 April 2009)

Many years ago a friend used a cherry roller gag with a standing martingale.  She had very good hands.  I used one on a very large strong horse and had 2 reins,  using the gag rein when all else failed.  Need to be gentle but they cannot take hold and lean on it.


----------



## hellybelly6 (5 April 2009)

They are stronger than they look and would suit a horse who is strong and has the potential to grab hold of the bit.

Saying that, I they are quite thick and I would make sure the horse has enough room in his mouth before using one.

An alternative is the waterford.


----------



## laura02 (14 April 2009)

Hi
My friend has lent me a loose ring cherry roller snaffle and I noticed the difference immediately my horse-16.2 ID x WB was getting very strong even in the school and we were motorbiking round the menage. With the cherry roller she cannot grab hold of the bit or lean so she has to listen to me and we are now working in a lovely outline and getting some great work done!!
I would recommend them if your horse leans or takes hold of the bit xx


----------

